#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-31
<svaksha> hi, is there a MT meeting scheduled this week?
* mdke hugs svaksha 
<mdke> "I suggest its better to amalgamate the Magazine and UWN with the
<mdke> Fridge as the publishing space, instead of creating seperate projects
<mdke> which essentially carry similar messages. </end thinking loud> "
<mdke> SPOT ON
* svaksha returns the hug
<svaksha> to be fair,  Sara has put in effort so I dont want to discourage people who take an initiative.
<mdke> right, it's important to recognise the efforts made but ensure that the enthusiasm is getting guided in a direction that is going to produce a good result
<svaksha> but then its not a 1-person project so she does need help
<svaksha> mdke: i agree
<svaksha> maybe it will be easier to understand if proposals were submitted to the list for discussion first , as IRC is not timezone friendly
<mdke> definitely
<svaksha> most meetings are held past midnight (my local time) so I do prefer the mailing list
<matthewrevell> svaksha: The magazine project has been carried over from the time where the team was split between the mailing list and some privately held forums
<matthewrevell> Those forums were taken offline, as part of a dispute
<matthewrevell> So, we can't see what the original rationale was.
<svaksha> yes, I saw some rumblings but surely we can leave that behind and get ahead
<matthewrevell> Well, yes, of course, but I was making the point that the magazine was discussed on forums, not on irc.
<svaksha> at this moment if we can find a middle path it will be nicer
<matthewrevell> A middle path?
<svaksha> ahh...ok, i am not a forums person :)
<svaksha> i mean find a way to avoid overlap and keep it together instead of rejecting the idea totally
<matthewrevell> If people want to create a magazine, then they're free to.
<matthewrevell> It's probably a better use of their time and energy if we all work on one thing, though.
<matthewrevell> If we can encourage people, through the mailing list, that we should help with UWN and the Fridge, then that's probably better idea. *Unless* the magazine guys can show they're catering for a different need.
<matthewrevell> as I say, people are free to do as they please.
<svaksha> from the wiki I found Sara as the lead and she does have 3-4 people working on it but its not clear  so I cant really say anything
<svaksha> i read the wiki and specs on LP
<svaksha> ok, I will post a message tonight on the list about bringing the magazine and UWN together on the Fridge.
<mdke> you just did :)
* svaksha hopes that it does workout
<matthewrevell> svaksha: I'm sure it will :)
<mdke> things tend to
<svaksha> bye all..
* svaksha leaves for dinner
<MenZa> Has anyone seen Jenda lately?
<gaz00> iirc, jenda wont' be back for another 2 weeks
<gaz00> might be one by now... dont' really remember
<gaz00> :s
<MenZa> meep
<MenZa> 'salright.
<Burgwork> http://www.americanmcgee.com/wordpress/?p=171
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-01
<poningru> woo
<poningru> good to be back
<ormiret> poningru_: now there's two of you back!
<poningru_> woo
<poningru_> with our powers combined...
<poningru_> err nm
<adamant1988> we are captain.. WTF is that?
<poningru_> captain planet??
<adamant1988> One ring to rule them all.
<poningru_> hmm a captain planet/LOTR crossover
<adamant1988> yeah, with a little clerks mixed in there
<Burgundavia> whiprush: ping
<adamant1988> hello all
<whiprush> Burgundavia: pong
<Burgundavia> whiprush: I am good to go for the gnome booth
<whiprush> Burgundavia: got your message, I;m in the middle of moving is all and I'm laptop-only
<whiprush> suh-weet.
<Burgundavia> whiprush: I will be there just after 10am on Tuesday
<Burgundavia> however, if you need help with the GNOME booth, my company president said he could help
<Burgundavia> I will be bringing a laptop and an extra monitor, to showcase DiscoverStation
<Burgundavia> whiprush: can you call my work number tomorrow and chat for a bit?
<whiprush> yep
<whiprush> we need to locate some LCD panels.
<Burgundavia> whiprush: 10866-873-9008
<Burgundavia> whiprush: how many do you need?
<whiprush> sec, let me tomboy that
<whiprush> 2
<Burgundavia> I can bring those
<whiprush> LTSP is getting us two terminals
<whiprush> !!!
<whiprush> awesome!
<Burgundavia> I will effectively no checkon, so I can carry a few things
<whiprush> sweet
<Burgundavia> whiprush: I work 11-7 your time
<Burgundavia> assuming you are in detroit right now
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> only reason I'm awake is the damn heat. :-/
<Burgundavia> whiprush: indeed. You on gnome-marketing?
<whiprush> Burgundavia: yeah, read it, will reply in the morning
<Burgundavia> whiprush: perfect, nothing major
<whiprush> the only thing I am unsure of is where to pick up these "gnome box"
<whiprush> the booth stuff
<whiprush> I guess the foundation just ships it out there
<Burgundavia> likely. I didn't know there was a US box
<whiprush> It's new
<Burgundavia> ah, shiny
<Burgundavia> are we the first to use it?
<whiprush> i believe so
<Burgundavia> night
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Nice work on kicking off the research wiki page. Just making my contribution to it now.
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, bimberi and others have made contribution to it already
<MenZa> Research?
<MenZa> Link, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SurveyQuestionIdeas
<MenZa> Man
<MenZa> This track is so awesome and addictive
<MenZa> :>
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: cool
<mdke> hi there matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> mdke: howdy
<matthewrevell> mdke: Have you seen my fridge-devel reply?
<mdke> no, I set vacation on that mailing list, lemme check
<matthewrevell> mdke: you on hol?
<mdke> no, I just don't like getting email
<mdke> :)
<mdke> i read all the other mailing lists in a newsreader
<matthewrevell> aha :)
<mdke> matthewrevell: sounds perfectly reasonable, yes
<elkbuntu> mdke, what is your take on the wiki page we were discussing?
<mdke> elkbuntu: I'm afraid I haven't read it yet
* elkbuntu sits down to stare at mdke until he's read it.
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Today's pretty busy for me,but I hope to get some work done on it this evening (UK time - i.e. around eight hours from now)
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, sure
* mdke returns elkbuntu's gaze placidly
<elkbuntu> mdke, dont make me bring out the whip of slavery :P
<mdke> elkbuntu: looks like a good initiative to me
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> wb bimberi
<bimberi> heya elkbuntu
<MenZa> elkbuntu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcKOQrz19Yg
<MenZa> :
<MenZa> :D
<mdke> ls
<mdke> whoops, sorry
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> irssi?
<mdke> I just confused irc with a terminal, intended to do a /who
<MenZa> :D
* ompaul pours mdke a cup of tea, to get over the shock :)
<MenZa> Everyone knows coffee > tea
* matthewrevell heart sinks at reading ML
<mdke> hmm?
<matthewrevell> mdke: Probably shouldn't have press return on that line.
<matthewrevell> :)
<matthewrevell> Sorry, just wonder if some people read the ML before they post.
<mdke> it's tricky to read it all :D
<mdke> anything in particular?
<adamant1988> hello all
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-02
<bimberi> Hm, there has been some discussion about the Marketing Team's purpose.  Probably not for the first time I'll wager.  Mailing List discussion doesn't seem to work for it (to me anyway).  Perhaps a /Purpose wikipage to workshop and discuss it.  Thoughts?
<Burgundavia> bimberi: I don't the purpose is what we are lacking. I think we are lacking concrete projects
<Burgundavia> I don' think, rather
<bimberi> Burgundavia: others say we are lacking data - so the purpose, initially, should be to collect that
<Burgundavia> data is hard to collect
<Burgundavia> not saying we shouldn't, but there are clear things we can do
<bimberi> clear?
<Burgundavia> for the corporate/institutional side, create case studies and similar content
<Burgundavia> for the home user, expand our network of non-tech reporters and court them
<bimberi> yep, collect data on them ;)
<Burgundavia> different kind of data
<bimberi> yes, ok, data collection in parallel then
<Burgundavia> I still just don't see the data for data collection
<Burgundavia> the ROI is just too low
<bimberi> ?
<Burgundavia> the amount of time you would spend on it, vs what you get from it just isn't worth it
<Burgundavia> better to spend that time on what I mentioned above
<bimberi> the first step to marketing is Understanding though
<Burgundavia> we *know* those are areas where we are weak
<bimberi> yes, but are they effective marketing tools
<bimberi> ?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> large organizations demand case studies
<Burgundavia> and home users need to simply know about us
<bimberi> ok, we should do them then
<bimberi> we need to know what home users want though
<Burgundavia> we already know that
<bimberi> where?
<bimberi> i think i know btw
<Burgundavia> home users want a toaster
<bimberi> please...
<Burgundavia> they want something that does what they want and doesn't have the issues their curent machine has
<Burgundavia> an appliance, not a computer
<bimberi> yes, but with what features to differentiate from the other toasters
<Burgundavia> home users don't want "features"
<Burgundavia> they are sick of "features"
<bimberi> benefits then
<Burgundavia> sorry, hit ctrl-w
<bimberi> ah :)
<Burgundavia> watch your parents for about half an hour and what will tell you what 50% of home users want
<Burgundavia> what I am saying is that finding out data is not hard and we already have most of it
<Burgundavia> I just don't think we realize it
<Burgundavia> I will write an email tonight about it
<bimberi> ok
<bimberi> features isn't the right word btw.  products are different and it is in the differences that they compete
<bimberi> so it is the differences that home users want and value that we must find and emphasise (if we have them)
<bimberi> i think lots of them are obvious - annoyances regarding viruses/spyware is a big one
<bimberi> but there might be others we (as the apparently more computer literate) don't realise
<matthewrevell> morning
<matthewrevell> I've just changed Launchpad team memberships to never expire.
<mdke> (evil laugh)
<elkbuntu> w00t
<matthewrevell> It didn't serve any purpose, that I could see, to automatically expire people's memberships after 30 days.
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, i agree
<matthewrevell> darkmatter_: Connection problems? :)
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: cool :)
<darkmatter_> nope... dbus problems... think they're mostly fixed now
<matthewrevell> What can Launchpad team admins do that members can't?
<matthewrevell> Apart from changing the team description, member status etc
* mdke points matthewrevell towards #launchpad
<matthewrevell> mdke: Didn't want to ask such a basic question in there.
<matthewrevell> I'm just thinking of how to reply to Sladen's suggestion that I make Vid an admin so she can sort people's membership expiry
<matthewrevell> I'm not against doing that, just want to know the full implications
<adamant1988> Hey all
<adamant1988> Guess what, I am getting 100 Ubuntu disks in the mail :)
<matthewrevell> Cool, what do you plan to do with them?
<mdke> matthewrevell: maybe assign bug contacts and similar tasks, not sure
<mdke> asking in #launchpad would be justified i think
<matthewrevell> mdke: righto, cheers.
<adamant1988> matthewrevell: you remember the local shop I was telling you about
<adamant1988> I'm going to distribute them there.... I'm working with a local printer to get small documentation to hand out with each disk.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-03
<rjian> Hello pepol
<ormiret> hi
<rjian> hello people
<ormiret> hello again
<mdke> hello again
<mdke> :)
<rjian> :)
<rjian> i got dc
<rjian> hehe
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, where are you? tafe or home?
<kgoetz> elkbuntu: at the hut
<kgoetz> elkbuntu: whys you ask? :)
<rjian> lols
* kgoetz slaps rjian about a bit weeeeeeeeeeeeeeethhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kgoetz> a herring!
<matthewrevell> mdke: Thanks for fixing my wiki page
<mdke> ;)
<matthewrevell> Hey guys - got any ideas for Fridge stories?
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, did you end up composing one about the counter at all?
<matthewrevell> Not yet, thanks for reminding me :)
<elkbuntu> dont forget to send me a draft first ;)
<matthewrevell> What do you think I'm gonna write?!
<matthewrevell> :)
<elkbuntu> nothing bad, i just wanna be able to clarify poitns and make sure you dont miss anything :)
<matthewrevell> We're keen on getting other people involved.
<matthewrevell> Hang on
<matthewrevell> I'll get you a wiki URL
<matthewrevell> and you can write the story as you'd like to see it
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, also, did you end up getting a graph depicting the security response ratings?
<matthewrevell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/2006-08-03-ubuntu-counter
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Yeah, got one from the guys at Canonical, as they'd produced one. Thanks.
<elkbuntu> it's easy to produce them in calc
<elkbuntu> but im sure they had some fandangled prog that did uber fancy ones
<matthewrevell> Yeah, I threw it open to see if I could get some of the guys in the -marketing team to get involved in the Fridge
<elkbuntu> i was considering putting up my hand, but im worried of jumping into too much too quick, for both my and other people's liking
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Please feel free to jump in!
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: The Ubuntu counter story seems like the perfect place to start :)
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, im not all great at pimping my own stuff though :P its hard to be unbiased
<matthewrevell> Cool, no worries. Is the main point of the counter just a bit of fun, then?
<matthewrevell> I'm trying to think of how to start the article
<elkbuntu> i've started it, dont worry
<elkbuntu> its just.. taking a while
<matthewrevell> No worries, the other guys can always help out if you need it. Just holler :)
<elkbuntu> yep
<matthewrevell> Right, off home.
<gaz00> you guys saw the billboard, right?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> very cool
<mdke> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~matt/billboard.jpg
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice
<gaz00> wonder who funded that
<mdke> the same people who fund Ubuntu
<MenZa> <3 Mark
<MenZa> holy
<MenZa> nice billboard
* MenZa bows down and worships
<MenZa> but... no URL :(
<gaz00> it's just branding....  gets the word out there!
<mdke> it seems to be targetted at people who know what "linux" means. So presumably, they also know how to use google
<elkbuntu> somehow, i cant even load up the url...
<MenZa> elkbuntu, thepiccie?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<MenZa> awaw :(
<gaz00> that's odd - i can see it
<gaz00> try here:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/03/first-ubuntu-billboard-spotted/
<elkbuntu> nice
<MenZa> I do stuff like that at work :)
* MenZa helped do a 7x2m sign for a bank yesterday
<elkbuntu> oh, btw, comments/edits welcome --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/2006-08-03-ubuntu-counter?action=show
<adamant1988> hi all
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Hey Melissa, I'll get you counter story online tomorrow
<matthewrevell> (My tomorrow, probably the same day for you)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-04
<matthewrevell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/480
<elkbuntu> what happened to the counter story, matthewrevell? :P
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Haven't had time so far, I'm afraid :( I've got at least one other to put on there first
<matthewrevell> Will try to get it on today
<elkbuntu> ok. wasnt rushing you, just curious
<matthewrevell> Yeah, no probs! :)
<heno> Is the newsletter being updated these days?
<heno> if so I should add a dev meeting entry
<matthewrevell> heno: hey
<matthewrevell> heno: UWN?
<heno> yes
<heno> I see you've edited it a bit
<matthewrevell> Yeah, tbh I'm not sure what the procedure is with UWN. It's been a couple of weeks since the last one.
<matthewrevell> I could give Matt Galvin a prod.
<matthewrevell> mdke may know more, though, as it grew out of the docs team
<heno> matthewrevell: I guess it's inevitable that some weeks will laps. Perhaps there should be some standard procedure for recovering from that
<heno> just to get back on track again
<heno> it's a bit confusing the way it is now in limbo
<matthewrevell> Yes
<matthewrevell> I can't see anything on the wiki that describes an editorial process
<matthewrevell> I assume they wait until it's ready.
<matthewrevell> nixternal: ping
<matthewrevell> heno: I've mailed Matt Galvin and I'll try to catch nixternal if he's on irc later, as he sent out the last one.
<heno> matthewrevell: cool, thanks
<matthewrevell> np :)
<whiprush> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_Conference_for_Human_Beings
<whiprush> If anyone could lend us some diggs, that would be great. :D
<mdke> hmmm?
<mdke> ah
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-05
<johnlittle> I can Digg it
<johnlittle> anyone awake in here?
<MenZa> No.
<MenZa> I'm asleep.
<johnlittle> :)
<johnlittle> I'm playing around with a video portal concept if anyone wants to check it out - http://www.ubuntuvideo.com
<johnlittle> It's quiet in here
<RichJ> that it is
<johnlittle> Did you catch my email about video?
<RichJ> briefly
<RichJ> i am upstairs lying in my bed on the lappy...i am working on a lecture due tomorrow
<KenSentMe> good morning everyone
<MenZa> hai.
<johnlittle> Can you digg it: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Video_Share_Your_Ubuntu_With_The_World
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: is that your site?
<johnlittle> yeah
<johnlittle> Just something i threw together to test out some video marketing ideas
<KenSentMe> looks nice
<KenSentMe> your videos too?
<johnlittle> Thanks..none of the videos are mine
<KenSentMe> ah k
<johnlittle> They've been collected from YouTube and Google
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-06
<johnlittle> yo
<nixternal> hey johnlittle
<johnlittle> thanks for the digg
<nixternal> i really enjoy the blog page you did with the video stuff...excellent!
<nixternal> no problem, it was well worth it
<johnlittle> Thanks..wish I had time to do more..but it's a start
<nixternal> ya, but a darn good start!
<johnlittle> I hope it inspires a few people to make more videos
<nixternal> hopefully it will, and maybe some pimpage on the fridge if possible
<johnlittle> Ohh pimpage is good. That reminds me. I need to link the fridge
<nixternal> i can see the potential for http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ to get absorbed somehow into the community...as it is good stuff
<johnlittle> I'm open to that. Whatever works. I'd really like to see some create a series of official videos. I think that should be part of the marketing effort.
<johnlittle> see some = see someone
<Burgundavia> whiprush: you around?
<johnlittle> I linked your blog as well nix. Feel free to suggest good ubuntu blogs of links for the site. I can add more.
<nixternal> anybody on planet.ubuntu.com, universe,kubuntu.de and such..there are some good blogs there
<johnlittle> Yeah I'll have to surf around. I;m reading Planet Ubuntu now
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: there is a great deal of interest in video creation
<Burgundavia> there was a comment on -ca over the last few days
<johnlittle> That's good to hear. I've been pushing ubuntu on my political blog for quite some time (most of my readers dont care but..) and it's the videos that finally got some of them to switch,
<johnlittle> Just talking about linux is too abstract for most people...videos cut through a lot of that
<johnlittle> Very cool idea: http://moosy.blogspot.com/2005/05/powered-by-suse-linux-hot.html
<johnlittle> Probably not worth spending money on (unless you're novell) but cool
<nixternal> heh, that is cool
<Burgundavia> I believe jenda did some stickers
<nixternal> ya, but those are to replace the "Made for Windows XP" or whatever stickers
<nixternal> give me a bunch of those, and i will have fun at CompUSA ;)
<johnlittle> lol
<nixternal> i already replaced the default home pages on the "CompUSA" network in Schaumburg Illinois to point at http://www.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> it has been their default page now for almost 2 or 3 weeks
<johnlittle> They probably don't now how to change it back
<johnlittle> know
<nixternal> thats what they get for allowing me access to their super secure Microsoft AD with Group Policies that don't work
<nixternal> they work now however, cuz i fixed it...as a customer ;)
<johnlittle> Bill them
<nixternal> lol, i should
<nixternal> however, i don't think my access was legal truthfully
<Burgundavia> almost certainly not
<nixternal> i didn't do damage at all..i made their policy work
<Burgundavia> regardless, courts have generally not been favourable to those who do stupid stuff, even if it wasn't malicious
<rjian> Hello people
<johnlittle> hiya
<nixternal> thats the truth ;)
<Burgundavia> where is jenda again?
<nixternal> i used to work for CompUSA as Tech VP a few years back...they could care less as it is..as they are slowly sinking away
<rjian> hello Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> nixternal: as in Technical Vice President?
<nixternal> jenda is on a sabatical i think...he is out of town work related
<nixternal> something similar yes Burgundavia...actually it is the Technical Department Vice Prez
<nixternal> i had the midwest operations
<nixternal> my business card says...
<nixternal> Richard A. Johnson
<nixternal> Midwest Operations
<rjian> Hello Nixternal
<nixternal> Technical Division, Vice President
<nixternal> hi rjian
<nixternal> that was a cool job
<johnlittle> Get it baxk so you can secretly install ubuntu on all outgoing pcs
<rjian> Nixternal: ur a Yechinical Division Vice President?
<nixternal> i was
<nixternal> now im a Ubuntu Hippy ;)
<rjian> Nixternal: hmm really im also a beginners user on ubuntu
<nixternal> funny thing i noticed though..is i left there in 2003/2004...and i don't see Linux at all on their shelves anymore
<johnlittle> lol i mentioned ubuntu a couple of weeks ago and a guy called me a hippy
<johnlittle> No linux at best buy either
<nixternal> however, there are pics from Ubuntu Chicago placing Ubuntu CDs next to the MS Windows OS boxes on various store shelves
<nixternal> we got Circuit City, Best Buy, CompUSA, and some other small shops
<nixternal> Fry's sells Linspire at least
<johnlittle> What we need is a CD in a plastic sleeve with a peel and stick backing..so people can attach them to magazine covers at barnes and noble
<nixternal> people loved it that worked there, and promised to hand out Ubuntu CDs for us to customers
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: that might be construed as vandalism
<nixternal> actually, that is a job of the marketing team, as Ubuntu Australia LoCo has already been getting CDs added to magazines
<johnlittle> Yeah..to clarify I was joking
<nixternal> all the team has to do is email the magazine with info on downloading the cd, and getting the magazine interested in it
<nixternal> ya Burgundavia is right there...we made sure it was alright for management that we did that
<nixternal> Best Buy was the only place that wouldn't allow the CDs to stay, but didn't mind us taking pictures, as long as you couldn't tell it was Best Buy
<nixternal> we did label the "GeekSquad" car with stickers though ;)
<nixternal> that was deserving, i don't care who says it was wrong ;)
<nixternal> so if you are in the Naperville, IL area and see a Geek Squad beetle, look on the back licence plate cover for the Ubuntu sticker
<johnlittle> lol
<nixternal> out little stunts however got over 100 people at the last Linux Install Fest at the College of DuPage this week
<johnlittle> thats the thing about stickers...never know where they'll wind up
<nixternal> s/out/our
<johnlittle> thats an impressive turnout
<nixternal> heh, you know how bands put their stickers on the taco bell, mcdonalds and what not drive through speakers?
<nixternal> we did that as well
<nixternal> ya it is impressive, considering there is usually 10 to 20 people at most ever show up
<nixternal> I gave away a total of 120 CDs i think
<johnlittle> any women show uo?
<johnlittle> up
<nixternal> actually, we had about 15 women total
<nixternal> 3 or 4 were professors iirc
<johnlittle> thats better than none
<nixternal> ya, i actually found out via my x-wife about chicago having a "Linux Chix" club
<nixternal> my x is in Linux Chix Washington, DC
<nixternal> or is a Linux Chix
<nixternal> i can't remember how that goes exactly
<johnlittle> I think it'd be really cool to have a linux video series with a young female hostess...the typical linux is supposed to be the comic book guy fromt he simpsons
<johnlittle> typical linux user
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> time for some Ice Cream!!!
<nixternal> bbiaf
<johnlittle> ubuntu has already made progress in addressing all the stereotypes
<johnlittle> enjoy
<johnlittle> Nice to see Ubuntu World leading the fridge poll
<johnlittle> Does anyone know how the Ubuntu magazine will be produced - funded - dsitributed? I haven't seen much on the mechanics
<johnlittle> Distributed
<Burgundavia> no, nothing
<Burgundavia> there isn't even any content
<johnlittle> Producing a magaine..and getting it into stores..is costly and difficult
<rjian> Burgundavia: Im planning to have a publication on our organization on school maybe ill be putting also there some Ubuntu News or something... hehe
<johnlittle> man..i can't type tonight
<Burgundavia> rjian: if you have anything, the fridge is always a good place as well
<nixternal> interesting..jdub is doin' the moin thing
<Burgundavia> nixternal: moin thing?
<nixternal> #moin
<nixternal> didn't see him join anywhere else
<nixternal> actually..i haven't seen him online in a while
<Burgundavia> nixternal: he is blinking in an out on #gnome-hackers and -devel as well
<nixternal> figures gnome-hackers ;)
<johnlittle> You got me thinking about icecream now nix
<nixternal> it was good
<johnlittle> Time to hit the coffee shop down the street for some pistachio ice cream
<nixternal> ooh..i love pistachio ice cream
<johnlittle> it's pretty tasty :)
<johnlittle> I'm reading the Ubuntu Magazine charter - is it purely an online initiative?
<johnlittle> I was thinking print but it appears to be a website
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue8
<johnlittle> The Xubuntu artwork for edgy is looking sweet
<johnlittle> nice job on the newsletter
<nixternal> thank you, and thanks big time to Burgundavia and Jonathan Riddell!!!
<johnlittle> I tweaked the "get Ubuntu" page to include some of those links
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/get-ubuntu/
<johnlittle> ahh think I will add planet ubuntu to the community links
<rjian> wats the site about?
<johnlittle> the one I linked?
<rjian> yup
<johnlittle> Ubuntu Video is a portal that collects interesting (I hope) ubuntu user videos
<johnlittle> tutorials, demos, and stuff
<rjian> wow nice design
<rjian> ehhe
<rjian> u make it?
<johnlittle> Yeah - can't take much credit for the design - its a tweaked wordpress blog template
<rjian> ah.. ok a blog templates hmm nice one
<johnlittle> Only a few hours worth of design and code changes..pretty minor
<rjian> yeah i also match the ubuntu site
<rjian> :)
<johnlittle> on your blog?
<rjian> i mean ur blog also match on ubuntu website
<johnlittle> I originally wanted to match it completely but figured that would probably make someone unhappy and I didn't want people to mistake it for something official
<rjian> buts its a nice attractive website or a blog u have
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: are you doing help videos?
<johnlittle> rijan: thanks
<johnlittle> Burgundavia" producing them myself? No. I going to stick to encouraging others to make them.,
<nixternal> lol
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: can you join #ubuntu-doc?
<johnlittle> I can manage Ubuntu Video pretty easily but I'm not a video wiz and have a ton of other projects working right now.
<johnlittle> I'm there
<rjian> Burgundavia: can i also join?
<Burgundavia> rjian: of course. all channels are open
<johnlittle> wb
<rjian> hello johnlittle
<elkbuntu> who killed teh wiki?
<johnlittle> Wiki si working
<johnlittle> is
<nixternal_> not any more ;)
<adamant1988> hey all
<johnlittle> Hi
<adamant1988> sorry I haven't been about much guys, I've been pretty busy with work and all
<johnlittle> I think everyone struggles with that
<johnlittle> phone..bbiaf
<elkbuntu> ompaul, ping
<ompaul> morning
<elkbuntu> you think i should create MarketingTeam/Research on the wiki and move the survey scope to that page, so research in general has a hub?
<elkbuntu> s/to that page/to be under that page/
<ompaul> I have a huge issue with market research - it is supposed to define a product
<ompaul> we have a product - it is shiney
<ompaul> we need marketing materials - stuff that informs people about what we have
<ompaul> we have a wiget in search of a market
<elkbuntu> we need to know what the marketing tool should pimp most
<ompaul> now elkbuntu if you were beside me I would pour you a cup of tea - that is brilliant
* ompaul notes my life is defined by meeting people and drinking tea atm
<elkbuntu> hehe
<ompaul> that would be what I would call an end game
<ompaul> in saying that, reading that comment last evening on the mailing list
<elkbuntu> thats one of the priorities of the surveys though, finding what bits we should put under neon lights, as well as gather data that could be useful to not only us, other teams as well
* elkbuntu pouts
<ompaul> sorry but as you know someone here is getting on a plane soon last minute - please do jobs list -
<ompaul> :-)
<ompaul> the comment about get it through on the third attempt
<ompaul> it is placing ubuntu in that space that will make the difference :)
<ompaul> anyway I must be off
<elkbuntu> ok, have fun wherever you're going
<johnlittle> back..sorta
<ompaul> traffic light, rain light, petrol up two cent on Friday
* ompaul thinks he should have the revenue commissioners arrested for extorting so much money from fuel in this country :-) 
<ompaul> 1.219 euros per litre
<ompaul> enough already :)
* ompaul wanders back to -offtopic (wrong channel ;-))
<Ckenyo1> Afternoon all
<johnlittle> morning
<adamant1988> hello everyone
<johnlittle> Hi
<troy_s> do you guys have any pamplets in the work?
<troy_s> s/work/works
<adamant1988> we could... I've ben so absorbed with my own pet projects lately that I haven't been doing much for the whole team
<troy_s> has there been any development discussed on the list / group?
<adamant1988> I haven't checked
<adamant1988> I can look
<adamant1988> I'm looking for pamphlet info?
<troy_s> what i was looking for was some discussion on a cheap marketing brocure
<troy_s> mainly focusing on what ubuntu can do out of the box
<troy_s> as compared to commercial operating systems.
<troy_s> brief -- easily scannable -- flashy looking brochure
<troy_s> something that could be folded or used as a free take home sheet on a counter
<adamant1988> I have determined through my own experience that pushing Ubuntu is requiring pushing ogg so that people see less out of the box incompatibility...
<troy_s> next to a pile of disks...
<adamant1988> If there's not one, do you know where I can get pamphlet templates for OOo
<troy_s> not so much pushing ogg, but perhaps something like 'archive your entire music cd into lossless form' etc.
<troy_s> no idea.
<troy_s> full featured word processing, spreadsheet, etc.
<troy_s> it would be lovely if we had something like that.
<adamant1988> yeah, and that's followed by the end user going 'huh?'
<adamant1988> that might do well for an enthusiast, but I didn't have a clue or care what lossless formats were before Linux.
<adamant1988> most people I've talked to are the same
<adamant1988> right now I have a decent little setup here.  I'm doing Ubuntu hardware tests and installations for $5 ($3.00 is for the Ubuntu disk that I give them, I donate it).
<adamant1988> I also make sure they know that for a little over $10 a month they can get full call-center support for Ubuntu.  and I direct them on how to sign up for that
<troy_s> um... hardly.
<troy_s> creating a music library is the feature.
<troy_s> and about 99% of the folks with a computer know that... etc
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<adamant1988> then that 1 last percent is mighty big.  People I talk to know how to create a music library, but they don't care about the format that much... as long as it works on their mp3 players.
<troy_s> basically, all of the things one can do with a default installed ubuntu box without any further addition.
<nixternal> pamphlets, flyers you name it there
<adamant1988> so nixternal... how are you?
<nixternal> busy ;)
<adamant1988> things are coming to fruit here... I've done 10 installations in the last week :)
<nixternal> nice
<adamant1988> I haven't even set up the floor space, this is grass roots advertising right here.
<troy_s> adamant1988:  done about 100 installs here.  it is pretty easy amongst peers if you refuse to support ms/apple.
<nixternal> i have done a couple of lectures in the past week or 2, gave a class yesterday on Konversation, giving a class tonight on the same thing as well
<troy_s> they tend to go to the easiest support class :)
<adamant1988> oh yeah?
<nixternal> working on "Switching from Windows" guide, forums to wiki stuff, documentation stuff, I am somewhat in charge of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, doing the Fridge now
<adamant1988> I'm doing the tell your friends reward system
<nixternal> it is getting hectic
<nixternal> plus doing Edgy Eft Knot Release reports right now for Kubuntu ;)
<adamant1988> Basically I'm saving up the money from what they give me and I'm saying "I'll help pay the cost of your commercial support $5 for every person who tells me you helped them switch"
<nixternal> have you seen the billboard yet?
<adamant1988> It's not a huge chunk but so far it's working enough
<adamant1988> No, but Elkins needs one of those :P
<nixternal> im working on bartering with the sign company here in Chicago for 5 billboards
<nixternal> One will be Ubuntu in general, and then the other 4 will be... 1 for Ubuntu, 1 for Kubuntu, 1 for Edubuntu, and 1 for Xubuntu
<nixternal> for 1 month they quoted me $15,000
<nixternal> i figure i charge them $150/hour for "service/consulting" i can give them a 100 or so hours
<nixternal> for $100,000 he would give me 5 billboards back to back for 1 month at the 4 major entrances into chicago
<nixternal> that is a little steep ;)
<adamant1988> billboards are expensive...
<adamant1988> my methods seem to be working, everyone *wants* commercial support and they'll take any discounts they can get.
<johnlittle> any thoughts about letting ubuntu users hit a paypal button and contribute to a marketing fund?
<nixternal> can't do that
<adamant1988> I think the goal is to be 0 cost, so can't be done
<nixternal> you can contribute to the Ubuntu foundation though ;)
<nixternal> i will barter 100 hours of my time easily for 5 billboards!
<johnlittle> Thats a good deal
<nixternal> you best believe my contact info will be on the bottom of that sign as well ;)
<adamant1988> yeah if you can get $150 hr/ where you live
<nixternal> i have charged more then $200/hr in the past
<adamant1988> if you can do that I wouldn't stop after the the  billboards are payed off
<adamant1988> I would kill to make that much 0_0
<nixternal> most consultants tend to charge between $250 and $500 an hour now a days
<adamant1988> how did you get to be a 'consultant'?
<nixternal> i made myself one ;)
<adamant1988> lol, did that require any certifications?
<johnlittle> Same here..once you establish contacts it gets easier.
<nixternal> anyone can be a consultant, as they are as useless as salesman..however consultant sounds better to most suits
<nixternal> i have certifications, and all my clients know about them. they know about my degree(s) as well...but that has nothing to do with being a consultant
<adamant1988> uh huh
<nixternal> just a proven track record really
<adamant1988> Well, so you 'sell' people what? ubuntu?
<johnlittle> Yep..never had a client ask about qualifications. Their usually familiar with y work in other ways.
<nixternal> i sell them my services...networking/systems admin, network design/implementation and such
<adamant1988> Aha.  That's what I was trying to get at
<nixternal> mostly deal with Cisco and Foundry products, and i do various server installs, i try to promote nokia/checkpoint packages for firewalls and such
<adamant1988> I'm not much for doing the actual building of things, but I love to design lol.
<nixternal> and i also sell services i could never provide myself, however i have friends in low places; )
<adamant1988> uh huh.
<johnlittle> I used to do quite a bit of tech consulting but now it's almost all marketing - much easier :)
<adamant1988> Well, I'm more of a marketing, management, and accounting person.
<nixternal> i can't do web pages and graphics, but i know people who can...if possible i will charge about $100/hr for those services, and split 50/50 with the person doing the work, or will even do 75 them/25 me if it is big work
<johnlittle> My accounting skills are limited to calling customers and saying "Send that check yet?"
<nixternal> rofl
<adamant1988> Lol, I got called a software uber-capitalist last night.
<nixternal> i got called an idiot, does that count?
<adamant1988> mines just as bad :P
<adamant1988> Is it wrong to think people should be paying each other for things?
<johnlittle> my first comment on ubuntuvideo just came in...slapping me around for using flash..i guess I shoud have expected that
<nixternal> if a client purchases hardware/software through me, they get pretty close to free support
<adamant1988> if a product or service is provided that meets a need, then obviously there will need to be payment to cover expenses and make a profit =\
<nixternal> ya johnlittle, i thought we slapped you around a little last night for the flash stuff ;)
<johnlittle> not much i can do about it..go slap google and youtube :p
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> johnlittle: your little plan here, could lead to a "Google" or "youTube" clone, but for LINUX!!!
<nixternal> making you a millionaire!
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> I think Ubuntu is heading the direction of CNR with it's commercial REPO.... I'm excited
<nixternal> no flash, all FOSS/FLOSS...using like OGG and what not
<johnlittle> An open source clone would be sweet
<adamant1988> "if you build it, they will come"
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> OpenTV
<nixternal> there you go, get to work!
<johnlittle> im the discussion sparker - you can be the do-er :)
<adamant1988> Open source TV, so your kids can see violence AND get the source code for it :P
<johnlittle> lol
<nixternal> i cna't do no more currently, my plate is full
<nixternal> haha adamant1988
<johnlittle> yeah same boat - day job, clients, and my other projects
<adamant1988> I'm pretty busy with my home grown projects
<adamant1988> I have 100 Ubuntu CDs coming in the mail...
<adamant1988> I also have a fedora disk coming, because I support red-hat even though they abandoned us desktop users
<nixternal> heh, i have more coming i hope
<nixternal> im almost out
<nixternal> 1000 cds in less then 2 weeks
<johnlittle> damn dude
<nixternal> i am slowly getting emails in from people i have given them too
<johnlittle> you are worse than aol
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> I wouldn't know what to do with that many disk... that is 1/9th of my towns population lol
<nixternal> i am the aol of ubuntu right now
<nixternal> CompUSA put an Ubuntu Display at their registers for me in Schaumburg, IL
<johnlittle> nice
<adamant1988> I'm talking to the local wal-mart to offer users an Ubuntu disk when they buy a PC
<nixternal> the crappy part though, is that they said I couldn't attach a business card to them
<adamant1988> since they refused to get linux ready computers
<johnlittle> too bad there are hardly an independent pc shops anymore...those would be great targets
<johnlittle> an=any
<adamant1988> yeah it was pretty funny
<nixternal> shower time!
<adamant1988> some friends and I had the majority of Wal-Mart managment talking to us
<adamant1988> We went in and were like "We need to buy 6 of this (most expensive computer model)" for a demo center and wifi-cafe we're setting up
<adamant1988> But we don't want windows on them, we don't want to be charged for something we're not going to use
<adamant1988> So the electronics person was dumbfounded.  called in a CSO and wash-rinse-repeat... by the time we were done we actually had the manager of wal-mart talking to us
<adamant1988> they didn't give us the computers with windows removed, and they said there weren't any linux-preinstalled models available for them to put in the store right at the moment.   But there weren't happy about losing out on a 6,000+ dollar sale lol.
<johnlittle> Interesting 42% of visitors to Ubuntu Video are running XP
<adamant1988> ubuntu is getting to the point that it is synonymous with linux.
<adamant1988> there is an interest in it
<johnlittle> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+vista%2C+osx&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<johnlittle> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+suse%2C+redhat%2C+mandriva&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<adamant1988> I've seen those.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Lauree> katkin? 
<katkin> hey lauree
<katkin> Lauree: what's up?
<Lauree> katkin: can you bring a white Ubuntu polo shirt with you to LWE?
<Lauree> katkin: it is for Joe to give to a reporter
<katkin> Lauree: OK, what size? I'm already bringing a few
<Lauree> katkin: large
<Lauree> katkin: bringing more is great - we could use 5 more if you have them
<katkin> Lauree: eek! I'm not sure if I'll have room in my case
<katkin> Lauree: I'm already bringing some for me, and a few for other canonical peeps
<katkin> Lauree: I'll see what I can sort out to bring
<Lauree> katkin: no problem. one is fine - please give it to Joe
<katkin> Lauree: will you be coming to the event or just Joe?
<Lauree> katkin: Just Joe - I'll be at VMWorld or IDF in September.
<katkin> Lauree: ok, cool
<Lauree> katkin: have a great trip!
<katkin> Lauree: thanks, speak soon
<Lauree> My apologies about the personal conversation before. I'm Lauree, with Canonical's PR agency. 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-04
<compuniversal> Burgundavia Hi
<Burgundavia> evening Madpilot
<Madpilot> greetings
<Madpilot> Nice hatchet job on Autobreakitz by Mr Garrett
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: hmm?
<Madpilot> lead post on planet u right now
<Madpilot> Ubuntu Tech Team's preliminary review of automatix
<Burgundavia> oh, right, see that
<boredandblogging> should we add that to the UWN? :-P
<Burgundavia> yes
<boredandblogging> as blog news or community news?
<boredandblogging> i'm putting it in community, its important enough
<Burgundavia> yes, it is
<Burgundavia> automatix is a blight on our fair distro
<boredandblogging> if this doesn't start its downfall, not quite sure what else can be done, short of mark banning it himself
<Burgundavia> arnie boy had some issues
<Burgundavia> we actually want hte developers and would rather they fix the tool
<boredandblogging> whats the probability of that happening?
<Burgundavia> low
<Burgundavia> the automatix people refuse to listen to technical arguments
<Burgundavia> anyway, off for a bikerid
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: You should talk about the enormous number of US LoCo startups this week.
<boredandblogging> tonyyarusso: excellent idea
* tonyyarusso wonders what a bikerid is - sounds like scary government men tagging cyclists by the ear
<boredandblogging> looks like someone beat me to it
<boredandblogging> but I'll try to add more
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: bike ride
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: well, yeah, but it was an entertaining typo, especially to one in the US
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Initial_Analysis_of_Automatix_several_problems_found
<boredandblogging> i think mine has a better title: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Automatix_Is_Actively_Dangerous_to_Systems :-)
<Burgundavia> hmm, I do like yours
<ryanakca> beuno: ping
<ryanakca> beuno: Any ideas on a name?
<ryanakca> And, I'm leaving untill next Saturday, can I snap the full size then?
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: ping
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> howdy
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthDakotaTeam
<johnc4510> sorry
<johnc4510> wrong link
<johnc4510> http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=operating_systems&articleId=299438&taxonomyId=89&intsrc=kc_feat
<johnc4510> this article is a two part
<johnc4510> the bottom part is ubuntu
<johnc4510> but we've done it
<johnc4510> i like the top article 
<johnc4510> advise please
<johnc4510> :)
<boredandblogging> its fine, post it
<johnc4510> thanks
<johnc4510> have a good one
<johnc4510> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-31
 * e-jat down down down 
<Flannel> e-jat: up up up
<e-jat> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-01
<HarmonyPaul> Enter text here...
<HarmonyPaul> any users online?
<jpds> Possibly.
<tyche> hubuntu: How'd you make out on that translation?
<hubuntu> thx dfor the reminder .. I have the guy online right now
<tyche> kk
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-02
<Flannel> Hmmm.  No meeting today, eh?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-03
<Xborder> hy, i got a question.. i live in portugal and i requested a cd via mail.. i dont know from were you send it but is it completely free or i may have to pay somekind of fee due to border crossing?
<hubuntu> Flannel, are you there?
<Flannel> hubuntu: not me, nope.
<Flannel> hubuntu: what's up?
<hubuntu> Flannel, I have just arrived from my vacation this year and want to use some time in SU
<hubuntu> things have been quite since the last two weeks
<Flannel> I've been quietly working on it, although recently I've been preoccupied with LoCo stuff.
<Flannel> hubuntu: After next thursday, I'll be able to devote a lot more time to it.  But even before then, I'm poking along at the code.
<hubuntu> you are working on the poulling method from LP, am I right?
<Flannel> not launchpad, bazaar, yeah.  I'm working on bzr <-> db stuff.
<hubuntu> I'm always confusing that (understand the difference, but I think of LP as my "bzr")
<hubuntu> so after the db is working we can do the db <-> frontend thing?
<Flannel> hubuntu: Alright, well, in that case, yes.
<Flannel> hubuntu: well, we can work on them at the same time.  Sure, some of the DB stuff may need to be tweaked on both our ends.
<Flannel> We should probably come up with a standard DB format to work on (at least initially)
<Flannel> so both halves can be done in parallel
<hubuntu> true
<Flannel> We'll wind up changing it anyway, once we go "oh yeah... we ought to add that"
<hubuntu> are you building the db considering the classif system proppossed by pep?
<hubuntu> or just testing ideas of your own?
<Flannel> well, the classification system won't have a whole lot of impact on the DB design, but yes, it will support classifications, whatever system we end up on
<Flannel> those are just fields in the DB, and they'll be easy to change if we hop from one classification system to another.
<hubuntu> ok... you really know what you are doing, it seems :)
<Flannel> or I just cover up the fact that I'm clueless really well. :)
<Flannel> but no, I do have a pretty good idea of how this is going to work
<hubuntu> I do, but not in such a granulated way ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-07-28
<BostonPeng> Hi, everyone! I'm afraid I'm having a problem logging into spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org. When I try to use my Launchpad OpenID I get a fail error about my email ID and username is already taken. I registered before (at least I'm pretty sure I did), but there's no way to login without using the Launchpad ID. 
<BostonPeng> Damn. It looks like I picked a time when nobody's around. :(
<Takyoji> What are you trying to authenticate with?
<Takyoji> Because I might be able to assist you with your account
<BostonPeng> As soon as I click the Login link it sends me to Launchpad, and when I use the "I'm sonmeone else" button it just asks for my email addy and LP password.
<BostonPeng> Adter that I get the error message/new account page
<BostonPeng> Here's the specific errors I'm getting:
<BostonPeng>      Launchpad ID registration failed for the reasons listed. You may register now, or if you already have an account you can log in now and add your Launchpad ID under "My Account"   The e-mail address peng.thinkblue@gmail.com is already registered. Have you forgotten your password?   The name bostonpeng is already taken.   
<Takyoji> Do you have a Launchpad account?
<BostonPeng> Yep. And I'm logged into LP now
<Takyoji> You have an account registered on SpreadUbuntu, but no OpenID identity associated with it
<BostonPeng> In case it matters, I'm using Epiphany, not Firefox or something else
<Takyoji> That shouldn't make a different at all
<BostonPeng> I do remember associating the OpenID with my acocunt, but now I'm not seeing a way to connect the two
<BostonPeng> My OpenID is https://launchpad.net/~bostonpeng
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll verify your account by emailing the account associated with it first. And then I'll associate your OpenID account thereafter once verified.
<BostonPeng> Thanks. I appreciate it. I was trying to post a comment with a problem on a marketing item I found
<Takyoji> Check your email account now
<BostonPeng> Respoonded
<Takyoji> Apparently I might even have to tell someone to manually put it in the database, because otherwise I tried to add it, but I think it wants me to authenticate under that account in order to add it; and, there's no alternate methods for authentication that would allow you to add your OpenID in the process. I'll ask someone who has DB access to fulfill the request.
<BostonPeng> lol Ok, thanks.
<Takyoji> otherwise what's your reason for clicking "I'm someone else"?
<Takyoji> logged in under a different Launchpad account, or?
<BostonPeng> No, just seeing if I paste my OpenID URI into a field there. Basically grasping at straws to get logged in.
<Takyoji> ahh
<BostonPeng> I guess that's what I get for waiting so long to log back into the site. 
<BostonPeng> I need to run, but thanks for the assist
<Takyoji> alright
<Takyoji> :P
<stevendebaets> hi everybody
<Takyoji> Hello
<stevendebaets> i wonder how it comes that before the switch to drupal 6, i posted some materials and now they are nowhere to find
<Takyoji> You posted them before the upgrade to Drupal 6?
<stevendebaets> yes i did
<Takyoji> ahh, someone just used a database backup that was taken before you posted the material for the upgrade I believe
<stevendebaets> i had posted 2 posters, 1 brochure and a cd cover
<Takyoji> thus it most likely wasn't included
<stevendebaets> should i re-post them?
<Takyoji> By all means
<stevendebaets> or can somebody get them back?
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll see if I can bring it to someone's attention.
<stevendebaets> what should i do
<Takyoji> If it's too much of a burden to repost it, then you can wait for someone to transfer it
<stevendebaets> i can post them, that's not the problem, but i just wonder if i was the only one...
<stevendebaets> and then there is another thing...
<stevendebaets> in the dutch translations there is a brochure in french
<stevendebaets> should i or can i remove it (it's not mine)
<Takyoji> It just needs to be set to the appropriate language is all
<stevendebaets> can i do that or should someone else do that?
<Takyoji> Which one is it?
<Takyoji> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/get-materials?language[]=nl&field_media_value_many_to_one=All&field_purpose_value_many_to_one=All&field_derivative_value_many_to_one=All&field_version_value_many_to_one=All
<Takyoji> The third one, correct?
<stevendebaets> yep that's the one it's called 'ontdek ubuntu'
<Takyoji> for some odd reason I can't find a French category. I'll see if I can make such
<stevendebaets> okay
<stevendebaets> it's marked "francais"
<Takyoji> Must be some inconsistency, I can't find that in the drop-down list either
<stevendebaets> i can, that's strange
<Takyoji> although it shouldn't be too hard to resolve. I'll just look over the source code repository for the website and see if I can find the issue, otherwise bring it to other's awareness
<Takyoji> Thank you for bringing it to my attention
<stevendebaets> allright, no problem, thanks takyoji
<Takyoji> By all means; any time you find something awkward, feel free to report it
<stevendebaets> i'll repost all the materials i've made
<Takyoji> alright
<stevendebaets> see you
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-07-29
<stevendebaets> hi everybody
<stevendebaets> i've been here before this evening, but i have another problem now
<stevendebaets> i can't login in spreadubuntu using m openID
<stevendebaets> anybody here?
<Takyoji> Yes
<Takyoji> Apparently you're the second person today that's expressed being able to login via OpenID
<Takyoji> I mean
<Takyoji> NOT being able to login via OpenID*
<stevendebaets> oh hi again takyoji
<stevendebaets> well it's my first time that i'm trying to login in the drupal 6 site
<stevendebaets> is there anything i can do?
<Takyoji> not to my awareness at this moment
<Takyoji> So the last time you tired to login was about over a month ago?
<Takyoji> For some odd reason I don't see an OpenID identity associated with your account
<Takyoji> Same case as the last person
<stevendebaets> i think it was on 8th of july or something
<stevendebaets> https://launchpad.net/~stevendebaets
<stevendebaets> this is my account
<stevendebaets> well, my openid login at launchpad
<Takyoji> yea
<stevendebaets> it works perfectly in launchpad
<stevendebaets> i'm logged in in launchpad at the moment
<Takyoji> Yea, it's just that your OpenID account isn't associated with your SpreadUbuntu account on SpreadUbuntu
<Takyoji> and so a workaround might have to be done to add your OpenID account to your SpreadUbuntu account since there isn't really any available method of doing such currently as it seemed.
<Takyoji> seems*
<stevendebaets> okay, but how can i do that when i can't log in in SpreadUbuntu?
<Takyoji> Yes, that's what the problem is. And it's going to need someone with DB access to manually associate your OpenID with your SpreadUbuntu account on SpreadUbuntu.
<Takyoji> as the situation currently appears
<Takyoji> In fact I'll be sure to send you an email when this issue gets resolved.
<stevendebaets> Maybe I can ask Evan Boldt
<Takyoji> I've already notified him. I have administrative privileges on Drupal on SpreadUbuntu; but it would require direct DB access which he most likely will have. I've already notified him of the person earlier with the same issue, just haven't gotten a response yet.
<stevendebaets> Okay, thanks Takyoji
<stevendebaets> I'll have to wait for his response then
<Takyoji> Got a response
<Takyoji> Try: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/user
<Takyoji> erm
<Takyoji> Yea, that should work
<stevendebaets> nope, got a 404
<Takyoji> For going to that page?
<stevendebaets> oops sorry no
<stevendebaets> i got to the page, tried logging in and got a 403-access denied
<stevendebaets> tried again - access denied
<Takyoji> Are you just using a username for the username, or were you trying your OpenID or email address?
<Takyoji> Because it should just be your username
<stevendebaets> just the username
<stevendebaets> got it - i'm in
<Takyoji> Alright, then go to the tab for OpenID, and see if you can associate your OpenID account
<stevendebaets> i can't see any tab for openID
<Takyoji> Do you see "My account" on the bottom left?
<Takyoji> such as on the homepage
<stevendebaets> yes
<Takyoji> Click on that.
<stevendebaets> did that
<Takyoji> Then "OpenID Identities" at the top
<Takyoji> which is along with: View, Edit, OpenID Identities, and Track
<Takyoji> It's the tabs that run horizontally
<stevendebaets> no, i only got view, edit and track...
<Takyoji> Awkward
<stevendebaets> strange huh
<stevendebaets> 3 buttons only
<Takyoji> I'll have to look further into the issue yet
<stevendebaets> maybe i haven't got permissions to see that tab, cos' i'm only an 'authenticated user'
<Takyoji> That's what I was going to look for
<Takyoji> otherwise you're additionally labeled as an administrator for some reason. :P
<Takyoji> Not sure if that's a bug or anything.
<stevendebaets> the main thing is that i can login again using that link
<stevendebaets> thanks
<Takyoji> Yea, which will be useful for the time-being
<stevendebaets> okay takyoji, i hope i don't have to disturb you again today...
<stevendebaets> see you around
<Takyoji> It's not disturbing me at all. :P
<Takyoji> I'm always available for assistance
<stevendebaets> Thanks again, if there is anything i can do... you know where to find me
<Takyoji> Yes
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-07-30
<bob898> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-02
<johnc4510> The newest issue of the UWN #153 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue153
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-02
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-05
<Watson516> Hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-06
<Watson516> Hello
<Flannel> Watson516: Hello
<Watson516> Just thought I'd say hi and see what's going on...I just join the Ubuntu Marketing group...not sure what's happening at the moment
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-08
<ethana2> I need the Facebook Fan Box javascript code for the Ubuntu group.
<ethana2> but Jono has so many friends on Facebook that contacting him by that means doesn't really even work anymore
<ethana2> perhaps it can be alternately derived
<ethana2> I want people who visit Ubuntu Nebraska to see, assuming they have FB open in another tab, who *they already know* that uses Ubuntu
<ethana2> so they don't feel at all alone
<ethana2> I want to have a "Who uses Ubuntu" section on the page filled with familiar names, familiar faces
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-08-05
<Georges_> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-07-30
<testtest> test
<testtest> Ubuntu is great!
